# 2 channel /ht



## evan (Apr 19, 2006)

Odyssey Candela preamp
Butler TDB2250 Amp
Marantz sa15s1 cd player
Sony bds300 blu-ray
Salk Songtowers
Samsung pnb450 plasma
Samsung soundbar and wireless subwoofer


----------

